# 6 companies that own almost all media



## Wontactmyage (May 7, 2022)

I think this fits here, if not let me know where it is better posted.
I have been looking into fact checking and came across this (non fact checking site) thought it was interesting. 

https://www.webfx.com/blog/internet/the-6-companies-that-own-almost-all-media-infographic/


----------



## Jace (May 7, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## officerripley (May 7, 2022)

Very interesting read; thanks for posting; as Jace said, "Wow!"


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2022)

Important information.  Thanks!


----------



## CrowFlies (May 7, 2022)

this desire, this need, for "more"...what will the rich want next?  
they control every iota of what we see get or chose across all this electronic tek stuff while
making it sound like we the public have a choice.  the only real choice is to change the channel
or shut it all off.
you can tell who the audience is by the ads they run.

that is obscene amounts of money most of it coming from low income people who just want some tv.
capitalism is a "more" disease.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> capitalism is a "more" disease.


Capitalism works extremely well until it corrupts the gov't. When a gov't can be bribed to make laws that empower and enrich corporate capitalists, the rest of us are screwed.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Important information.  Thanks!


I dated an Arabic lady for a while. She introduced me to her parents, and after having dinner with them one evening, her father told me that US newspapers and news programs were full of lies because "It's all owned by Jews!" 

He wasn't 100% wrong about that.


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I dated an Arabic lady for a while. She introduced me to her parents, and after having dinner with them one evening, her father told me that US newspapers and news programs were full of lies because "It's all owned by Jews!"
> 
> He wasn't 100% wrong about that.


No one is hardly ever 100% wrong; as for you, back up your statement please.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> No one is hardly ever 100% wrong; as for you, *back up your statement please*.


Which one? 

She was Syrian. Her name was Najwa. um...I don't have any documentation, but I can tell you she was really cute. Is that helpful?


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Which one?
> 
> She was Syrian. Her name was Najwa. um...I don't have any documentation, but I can tell you she was really cute. Is that helpful?


Gosh you're silly.  I meant that:
"US newspapers and news programs were full of lies because "It's all owned by Jews!"
He wasn't 100% wrong about that."

Misconception.  It's not all, or even mostly, owned by Jews.  Unless you can show me otherwise.


----------



## AnnieA (May 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Capitalism works extremely well until it corrupts the gov't. When a gov't can be bribed to make laws that empower and enrich corporate capitalists, the rest of us are screwed.



We're there.  What's next for peons?

.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Gosh you're silly.  I meant that:
> "US newspapers and news programs were full of lies because "It's all owned by Jews!"
> He wasn't 100% wrong about that."
> 
> Misconception.  It's not all, or even mostly, owned by Jews.  Unless you can show me otherwise.


Ah, gotchya. 

I guess he was thinking of George Soros or somebody like that. (this was back in the 90s/early 2000s)


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> We're there.  What's next for peons?
> 
> .


REVOLUTION!!!

Really, I think that's our only option at this point. Or we could start voting more intelligently.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I dated an Arabic lady for a while. She introduced me to her parents, and after having dinner with them one evening, her father told me that US newspapers and news programs were full of lies because "It's all owned by Jews!"
> 
> He wasn't 100% wrong about that.


Well, let's see...

Bob Iger, CEO of Disney... Jewish!
Jeff Bewkes, CEO of TimeWarner... Not Jewish.
Brian Roberts, CEO of Comcast... Jewish!
Rupert Murdoch, Executive Chairman of NewsCorp... Not Jewish
Kazuo Hirai, President/CEO of Sony... Not Jewish

... so, 40% are Jewish.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 7, 2022)

1.Summer Redstone- Jewish  2. Bob Iger- Jewish.  3. Jeff Bewkes- Dutch/German.   4.Brian Roberts- Jewish.  5.Rupert Murdoch-Scottish/Englis/ Irish.  6. Kazuo Hirai-Japanese


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Well, let's see...
> 
> Bob Iger, CEO of Disney... Jewish!
> Jeff Bewkes, CEO of TimeWarner... Not Jewish.
> ...


We posted at the same time


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Well, let's see...
> 
> Bob Iger, CEO of Disney... Jewish!
> Jeff Bewkes, CEO of TimeWarner... Not Jewish.
> ...


So, he was close...ish.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Well, let's see...
> 
> Bob Iger, CEO of Disney... Jewish!
> Jeff Bewkes, CEO of TimeWarner... Not Jewish.
> ...


This was back in the 90s, though. Maybe it looked a bit different then, idk. Or maybe the guy was just scared of Jews.


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> This was back in the 90s, though. Maybe it looked a bit different then, idk. Or maybe the guy was just scared of Jews.


The Syrians are well known anti semites.  As for 40%, that's so cool when you're less than 1% of the world's population.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Interesting, no George Soros or Bill Gates.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> The Syrians are well known anti semites.  As for 40%, that's so cool when you're less than 1% of the world's population.


Najwa told me antisemitic philosophy is even taught in schools, part of the regular curriculum from primary grades on up.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2022)

WE the people GAVE our government the ability to change why corporations exist back in the 80's I think. Remember when WalMart was having all that trouble coming to towns. It was a mess. So the government started leaning towards satisfying the customer, not protecting the revenue of the mom and pop revenue to keep the community going. The anti-trust law got turned upside down!!!The new way was it didn't matter if the Walmart ate up small business because the customers ( stockholders) were satisfied. From then on mergers and acquisitions, trading is through the stock market not main street, corporations are bailed out and the tax payer is left holding the bill. It is not customer service any longer, it is ROBBERY. Now you got me going. I think our next coffee klatch should be ASAP to make plans to ANNIHILATE GOLIATH! Maybe it is just a "windmill" but that won't stop us from prevailing!


----------



## AnnieA (May 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> As for 40%, that's so cool when you're less than 1% of the world's population.




50% counting Sumner Redstone who passed away in 2020. Not sure when the OP graphic was created but he's included in the six.


----------

